# Lightroom And Yosemite



## JohnD22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone know of have heard anything about any issues with Yosemite?
Thanks.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 17, 2014)

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/mac-os-yosemite-compatability.html


----------



## wilderw (Oct 18, 2014)

Not Lightroom but related: I've encountered problems with Creative Cloud desktop crashing after upgrading Mavericks to Yosemite. No issues when I do a fresh install of Yosemite so the app itself seems compatible. I've not yet resolved this issue despite several attempts and (for the moment) have gone back to Mavericks.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2014)

wilderw said:


> Not Lightroom but related: I've encountered problems with Creative Cloud desktop crashing after upgrading Mavericks to Yosemite. No issues when I do a fresh install of Yosemite so the app itself seems compatible. I've not yet resolved this issue despite several attempts and (for the moment) have gone back to Mavericks.


I don't see a problem with the creative cloud app, Try uninstalling the App and reinstalling once you have upgraded to Yosemite.


----------



## wilderw (Oct 18, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I don't see a problem with the creative cloud app, Try uninstalling the App and reinstalling once you have upgraded to Yosemite.



Have done the above - and several more things as well (including Adobe's creative cloud cleanup tool). To no avail but I will take another attempt later in the week when I might have time to engage Adobe tech support.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2014)

LR5's looking good here so far.

LR4 enhances the issue it had in Mavericks with white sliders - now they're blue and white.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh, and for those who have upgraded, I even remembered to add the option to your profile.


----------



## JohnD22 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 19, 2014)

I just upgraded to Yosemite and have LR5.6.    The only issue I have encountered is that my NIK Collection Plugins do not work.   I will have to call someone tomorrow (they are closed on the weekend) and see if I can straighten it out.   Apparently they no longer allow you to just put your original activation codes into the boxes, which worked on previous upgrades to my operating system.   My stand alone programs like PortraitProStudioMax work.   Other than that, everything works fine.   I was very reluctant to hit the upgrade button, since you really never know what will happen.   So far, no big problems.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 19, 2014)

jstevensphoto said:


> I just upgraded to Yosemite and have LR5.6.    The only issue I have encountered is that my NIK Collection Plugins do not work...


 I just checked SEP. And it works as expected.


----------



## halcyon75 (Oct 19, 2014)

I myself have experienced some issues. English is not my first language so please excuse me if I don't explain correctly what I've experienced. I updated to OS X Yosemite last Friday. I was out taking some 200+ RAW format photos on Saturday and as usual I imported them to Lightroom (version 5.6 btw) and edited almost all of them. I then exported them to .jpg files onto another folder on my MacBook Pro and shared them with my friends. I did notice Lightroom did NOT ask me to back up my library as it usually does but did not think it was important. Today (Sunday) I wanted to make some further changes and ALL of the changes and edits I did yesterday were GONE! I had all of the original files but all of them were unedited, as I originally took them. They still have the icons showing I made changes to them, even the ones I cropped have the crop icon, however the changes are note there!! I have searched the entire library but cannot find the edited photos anywhere. And Lightroom STILL not asking me to back-up when I close the application. I can only think of Yosemite as the problem, since it LR has never behaved like this in the past. All the photos I edited the previous week are there with all the changes I made to them, but since I updated it simply doesn't save my work, which is really frustrating after 200+ photos edited. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 20, 2014)

jstevensphoto said:


> I just upgraded to Yosemite and have LR5.6.    The only issue I have encountered is that my NIK Collection Plugins do not work.   I will have to call someone tomorrow (they are closed on the weekend) and see if I can straighten it out.   Apparently they no longer allow you to just put your original activation codes into the boxes, which worked on previous upgrades to my operating system.   My stand alone programs like PortraitProStudioMax work.   Other than that, everything works fine.   I was very reluctant to hit the upgrade button, since you really never know what will happen.   So far, no big problems.



Just contacted Google Nik Software, they emailed their newly updated collection, I installed and it works perfectly.    I must say, NIK has the best customer service around.   The guy did say that lots of people have had issues with NIK and Yosemite, but they are working to resolve.   My NIK programs have never run this fast!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2014)

halcyon75 said:


> I did notice Lightroom did NOT ask me to back up my library as it usually does but did not think it was important.



Hi halcyon75, welcome to the forum!  Sorry to hear you're having such trouble.

Go to Lightroom menu > Catalog Settings and check the bottom of the General tab - how often is it set to back up in that pop-up?

I haven't heard any other reports, but it would be worth creating a new catalog as a test (perhaps on the desktop), import a few photos, do some really quick edits and then close LR and then reopen it see if it saves those.


----------



## tim848 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi All. I'm completely new to Lightroom (and this forum!) and have a basic question which I hope fits this thread. I am best described as a 'refugee' from Aperture (due to recent Apple developments which are known to all!) and am about to embark on the double whammy of upgrading from Mavericks to Yosemite which I haven't done yet and installing Lightroom for the first time and moving all my Aperture and iPhoto content into Lightroom.  The basic question is which should I do first? Install Lightroom on Mavericks, make sure everything's OK and then upgrade to Yosemite OR upgrade to Yosemite first and then install Lightroom and do the transition from Aperture / iPhoto?  I'm slightly nervous about losing stuff along the way. Any comments would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## snoozzinsuz2 (Oct 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone is having issues going from lightroom to photoshop.  I am using CS5 and Yosemite.  Before the update I would click "edit in photoshop" choose "edit with lightroom adjustments" and the file would open in photoshop.  Do the edits and save as .psd and it would then show back up in lightroom next to the original.  NOW I do the same thing and lightroom is first making a .psd copy before opening in photoshop ( ex.   jonesfamily001.jpg  then lightroom creates   jonesfamily001-edit.psd)  when I go to save as I have to replace what Lightroom just created.  

Maybe my lightroom wasn't working properly before and is now--- but I want it back the other way!  what did I do and how do I fix it.


----------



## ColCFC (Oct 22, 2014)

Just upgraded to Yosemite and found that when I make changes to folders and files in LR5.6 then it is not reflected in finder like it used to. 

This is on both MBP and iMac. 

any ideas ?

cheers
CFC


----------



## tspear (Oct 22, 2014)

tim848 said:


> Hi All. I'm completely new to Lightroom (and this forum!) and have a basic question which I hope fits this thread. I am best described as a 'refugee' from Aperture (due to recent Apple developments which are known to all!) and am about to embark on the double whammy of upgrading from Mavericks to Yosemite which I haven't done yet and installing Lightroom for the first time and moving all my Aperture and iPhoto content into Lightroom.  The basic question is which should I do first? Install Lightroom on Mavericks, make sure everything's OK and then upgrade to Yosemite OR upgrade to Yosemite first and then install Lightroom and do the transition from Aperture / iPhoto?  I'm slightly nervous about losing stuff along the way. Any comments would be much appreciated. Thanks.



Having upgraded to Yosemite, I would just stay with Mavericks. I dislike it enough that actually I am dumping Mac and going to switch back to Windows for my next desktop (Q1 next year). 
Also, Apple has made a number of subtle changes in the iPhoto library in Yosemite, so who knows what effect that will have on the existing migration tools. So with all this stated, I would install Lightroom on Mavericks. Migrate from Aperture, and get very comfortable in the migration results and the programs before upgrading to Yosemite. 
Now if you are an Apple Fanboy with all the latest Apple toys, that may impact your timeline.

Tim


----------



## tspear (Oct 22, 2014)

ColCFC said:


> Just upgraded to Yosemite and found that when I make changes to folders and files in LR5.6 then it is not reflected in finder like it used to.
> 
> This is on both MBP and iMac.
> 
> ...



I think the problem is Yosemite not Lightroom. I now have this issue in multiple applications.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2014)

tim848 said:


> Hi All. I'm completely new to Lightroom (and this forum!) and have a basic question which I hope fits this thread. I am best described as a 'refugee' from Aperture (due to recent Apple developments which are known to all!) and am about to embark on the double whammy of upgrading from Mavericks to Yosemite which I haven't done yet and installing Lightroom for the first time and moving all my Aperture and iPhoto content into Lightroom.  The basic question is which should I do first? Install Lightroom on Mavericks, make sure everything's OK and then upgrade to Yosemite OR upgrade to Yosemite first and then install Lightroom and do the transition from Aperture / iPhoto?  I'm slightly nervous about losing stuff along the way. Any comments would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. Although it probably does not matter, I think I would install LR first and migrate Aperture to LR. 
Adobe has released an Aperture to LR Plugin to facilitate this migration. 
You might find this thread informative and helpful
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...ture-to-Lightroom-Importer&highlight=Aperture

The reason that I would suggest installing LR on Mavericks is that in Yosemite, Apple has made some fundamental changes to iCloud and Photo storage.  In Yosemite, Aperture has been updated to be iCloud compliant.  iCloud now is really designed to work with the iOS "Photos" App and the OS X version to be released in 2015.  I don't think that really affects the Aperture Migration to LR but the safe approach would be to migrate first then upgrade to Yosemite.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2014)

snoozzinsuz2 said:


> I was wondering if anyone is having issues going from lightroom to photoshop.  I am using CS5 and Yosemite.  Before the update I would click "edit in photoshop" choose "edit with lightroom adjustments" and the file would open in photoshop.  Do the edits and save as .psd and it would then show back up in lightroom next to the original.  NOW I do the same thing and lightroom is first making a .psd copy before opening in photoshop ( ex.   jonesfamily001.jpg  then lightroom creates   jonesfamily001-edit.psd)  when I go to save as I have to replace what Lightroom just created.
> 
> Maybe my lightroom wasn't working properly before and is now--- but I want it back the other way!  what did I do and how do I fix it.



Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can you confirm that you are using Lightroom 3.2, as per your profile? And could you tell us what version of the ACR plug-in you have installed in PS CS5 (you can find that out via Help>About Plug-in>Camera Raw).


----------



## tim848 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Tim and Cletus - you've both made very similar points - I've seen the link to the migration tool on Victoria Bampton's home page, so I think I'll do what you suggest and maybe get back if I run into probs. Yosemite seems to have caused a number of issues (not necessarily related to Lightroom) if you look at other forums elsewhere. Mail, for instance.

And, no. I'm not a Fanboy, Tim, although I do like my MBP. In fact I'm pretty annoyed with Apple over Aperture and some of Apple's other developments. Don't start me on that one, particularly on my second post here!  Thanks very much again and thanks for this friendly forum.


----------



## tspear (Oct 23, 2014)

Tim,

I also like my MBP; I normally buy two computers a year. One personal, one work. And almost all have been high end MBP with the odd iMac or Mac Pro desktop thrown in there. Yosemite was the straw that broke the camels back and my next round of computers will be Windows.

Tim


----------



## snoozzinsuz2 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can you confirm that you are using Lightroom 3.2, as per your profile? And could you tell us what version of the ACR plug-in you have installed in PS CS5 (you can find that out via Help>About Plug-in>Camera Raw).




I have update my profile (thanks for that)  I am using LR 5.6  the only info I could find about ACR plug-in version is here.  Is that the info you need?  Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, that's the issue. Now your Lightroom ACR-equivalence is ACR 8.6, whereas your Photoshop CS5 ACR plug-in can only go up to the version 6.7 that you have installed. This disparity (with Lightroom being "newer" than PS from an ACR perspective) causes an ACR mis-match when you attempt to use "Edit in Photoshop", and I have explained the implications of this issue in this post. Have a read, then come back with any follow-up questions.

BTW, use "save", not "save as"....that will avoid a small part of the problem you've been encountering.


----------



## wilderw (Oct 27, 2014)

Just a further update on my original posting. Doing an upgrade installation from Mavericks to Yosemite - Lightroom and Photoshop worked fine. CC Desktop, however, would crash with a segmentation fault shortly after each launch. I tried many, many things including very thorough removals and cleanup of Adobe products but every fresh install of CC desktop would crash the same way. I've seen no similar reports from others so would conclude it was something quirky about my specific configuration.

A fresh install of Yosemite (followed by Migration Assistant of just my user account (NOT the Applications)) corrected my issue. I post this in case it might be helpful to others.


----------



## JohnD22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone know of have heard anything about any issues with Yosemite?
Thanks.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 27, 2014)

tim848 said:


> Thanks Tim and Cletus - you've both made very similar points - I've seen the link to the migration tool on Victoria Bampton's home page, so I think I'll do what you suggest and maybe get back if I run into probs. Yosemite seems to have caused a number of issues (not necessarily related to Lightroom) if you look at other forums elsewhere. Mail, for instance.
> 
> And, no. I'm not a Fanboy, Tim, although I do like my MBP. In fact I'm pretty annoyed with Apple over Aperture and some of Apple's other developments. Don't start me on that one, particularly on my second post here!  Thanks very much again and thanks for this friendly forum.



I agree with all you said.   I guess I WAS a fanboy, but am losing my once steadfast allegiance to Apple.   That said, I have a MacBookPro, Mac Monitor, iMac, iPhone, and iPad.   So maybe I am a fanboy.   I also went from Aperture to LR5.6.   Honestly, I am glad I did.   Lots more options than Aperture.   It also forced me to think more about file structure on my operating system, instead of relying on my editor (Aperture) to store and organize my photo files.   I am actually much better off now and can access photo files much easier and faster.   I just upgraded to Yosemite.   My Plugins did not work at first, but got that resolved.  Good luck with your transformation.   Sounds like you are getting everything straightened out.


----------



## tim848 (Oct 28, 2014)

jstevensphoto said:


> I agree with all you said.   I guess I WAS a fanboy, but am losing my once steadfast allegiance to Apple.   That said, I have a MacBookPro, Mac Monitor, iMac, iPhone, and iPad.   So maybe I am a fanboy.   I also went from Aperture to LR5.6.   Honestly, I am glad I did.   Lots more options than Aperture.   It also forced me to think more about file structure on my operating system, instead of relying on my editor (Aperture) to store and organize my photo files.   I am actually much better off now and can access photo files much easier and faster.   I just upgraded to Yosemite.   My Plugins did not work at first, but got that resolved.  Good luck with your transformation.   Sounds like you are getting everything straightened out.



Thanks for the comment jsteven. I've now successfully installed Lightroom 5.6, used the Aperture to Lightroom plug-in and all my photos are accessible in Lightroom. Am just getting to grips with how Lightroom works - pretty well by the look of it. I like the logic behind going from 'library' to 'develop' to do any adjustments for example. And to my great relief all my Nik plug-ins are there too. I've purchased Victoria's book to help me on my way, so hope to get that soon.

I'm still holding off on the Yosemite upgrade for now because there still seem to be a lot of non- Lightroom issues out there. Mail probs and now many around the world are having Wi-fi issues too, so I may wait some more days (or weeks?). This is a great forum, so thanks everyone. T.


----------



## tspear (Oct 28, 2014)

Tim,

Yes, my mail client on Yosemite crashes a lot. So do the web plugins (adobe and google earth), the system is more unstable. I have actually had to resort to the old Windows technique of therapeutic reboots.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2014)

There's now a known issue with the Map module in Lr4/5 in Yosemite, but there's only a small percentage of users affected at the moment.  Just one to be aware of.


----------



## hbierau (Nov 5, 2014)

*Nik Collection now working in Yosemite?*



jstevensphoto said:


> Just contacted Google Nik Software, they emailed their newly updated collection, I installed and it works perfectly.    I must say, NIK has the best customer service around.   The guy did say that lots of people have had issues with NIK and Yosemite, but they are working to resolve.   My NIK programs have never run this fast!



Hello, I read your post. Do I understand correctly that Google has provided you with a download link of a Nik Collection version that works with OSX 10.10 Yosemite? I received today a download link upon my request (I was previously a customer of Nik Software and we are entitled to a free upgrade to Collection). I have not downloaded and installed it yet, because according to the website the software suit is not compatible with Yosemite yet.


----------



## tim848 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Mac users say 10.10.1 Yosemite update did not fix Wi-Fi*



tspear said:


> Tim,
> 
> Yes, my mail client on Yosemite crashes a lot. So do the web plugins (adobe and google earth), the system is more unstable. I have actually had to resort to the old Windows technique of therapeutic reboots.
> 
> Tim


Hi all again

I don't want to make this a Yosemite forum as such (rather than Lightroom but as this is the operating system for many, the latest news on bugs etc is important. And its apparently still causing problems (unrelated to Lightroom). Please see this article from Macworld
http://www.macworld.com/article/284...-10-10-1-update-did-nothing-to-fix-wi-fi.html

I'm still holding off upgrading to Yosemite - I'm on a 2010 MBP (yes its old!) which I'm going to upgrade in 2015 so may even hold off until then. I'm loving Lightroom btw. 

Cheers  T.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Nov 20, 2014)

hbierau said:


> Hello, I read your post. Do I understand correctly that Google has provided you with a download link of a Nik Collection version that works with OSX 10.10 Yosemite? I received today a download link upon my request (I was previously a customer of Nik Software and we are entitled to a free upgrade to Collection). I have not downloaded and installed it yet, because according to the website the software suit is not compatible with Yosemite yet.


Yes, hbierau,   I called NIK Software (Google) and they found my original email address in their database, sent me the new versions of all the NIK collection.   It installed perfectly and actually runs better on my Mac with LR5.7 than ever before.   Give it a try.   I think you will love it.  And yes, I have Yosemite running on my Mac.    Be aware, there are some email issues with Yosemite.   My email freezes often and I have to get out and reload email.    Have not had to reboot the computer yet.   Other than that, I like Yosemite.


----------

